# Rockgardn Neo vs others



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm considering the Neos for knee-only protection when full length knee and shin pads are overkill or too hot. The Neos look to be what I am looking for- fairly tough, _some protection to the side of the knee_, and no great big flashy product logos plastered to them.

Can anyone provide a review of the Neos? Preferably vs the 661 Evo or POC Joint Knee pads, which use VPD but are also a lot more expensive. The Neos seem to be new- there are no meaningful reviews of them out on the web.

http://www.rockgardn.com/items/body-armor/neo-detail.htm?1=1&menu=1


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

I just got a pair, but I havent ridden with them yet. 
I bought them because I like knee-only pads but wanted more protection than Launch Pros or kyle straits for DH.

So far first impressions are very good and they look to be just what I was looking for. They are harder shell /better protection than Fox Launch Pros or Kyle straits. At the expense of some comfort (they arent as flexible) but they may break in and loosen up after a few rides. The big question that has yet to be answered is how well they stay up in a crash. They dont seem to have that deathgrip on the knees like the launch pros do so we will see. I crash a lot so Ill probalby have that answered soon


----------



## GnarHammer (Feb 27, 2010)

neo's are awesome.... very comfy. like the site said, virtually no break-in period.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. How do you find the side impact protection? From the photos, there appears to be some padding around the side of the knee, but not all that much.

Gnar- do the Neos stay in place during crashes, or do they get twisted around?


----------



## GnarHammer (Feb 27, 2010)

side protection is good & the pads stay in place real well, the inside padding ends up taking the shape of your knee. at least that is my experience with them. i plan on buying another pair when the time comes, but who knows when that will be.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

rode with mine for the first time yesterday. I didnt fall so I didnt test the protection.
overall they are good but not perfect. didnt notice them on any runs, pedalling was fine and the fit was comfortable enough.
they slid down a tiny bit on my knees and stayed there, barely enough to notice and not enough to worry about them sliding down further.
the biggest drawback is they are hot. they are made of thick neoprene that is hot and doesnt breathe or wick sweat very well.

Ive tried tons of kneepads and I do think they are the best knees on the market, but there is still room for tweaks for version 2


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

so which ones do you like for comparisons?



Evan55 said:


> rode with mine for the first time yesterday. I didnt fall so I didnt test the protection.
> overall they are good but not perfect. didnt notice them on any runs, pedalling was fine and the fit was comfortable enough.
> they slid down a tiny bit on my knees and stayed there, barely enough to notice and not enough to worry about them sliding down further.
> the biggest drawback is they are hot. they are made of thick neoprene that is hot and doesnt breathe or wick sweat very well.
> ...


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

david8613 said:


> so which ones do you like for comparisons?


dont get me wrong, Ive tried a bunch and I think these are the best knees that Ive used. They just arent perfect. Id rate them 8.5 or maybe 9/10.
fox launch pro are my 2nd choice. they are comfier and breathe better but they just arent nearly enough protection for DH. ive dinged my knees with them just about every time i crash with them on


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I've gone and ordered a pair. If they have a full wrap of neoprene, I'll probably get the backs cut out to help with the heat.


----------

